# Favorite Food Gifts to ship to family



## heathpack (Nov 27, 2020)

Well I just did my a bunch on online shopping and realized I sent a lot of food gifts.  I’ve accumulated quite a few favorites over the years.  Thought it might be nice to have a thread for folks to refer to.  As in: add your favorite websites for shipping food gifts.

Heres mine:
1.  Chocolates.  A California classic.  No kidding, I just put in an $800 order.  All the relatives get Sees Candy every Christmas.  Ask @clifffaith what she thinks of See’s.  Plus of course a box of Scotchmallows for me and a box of Polar Bear Paws for Mr. H.  https://www.sees.com/

2.  American Spoon.  Jams, dried cherries and related items out of Michigan.  My favorites are Leelanau apricot preserves, apple cinnamon preserves, maple cream and the dried cherries.  I just put in an order for my Mom for Christmas and saw they have stollen for the holidays, which Mom loves.  Of course she’s getting some of that in her order too.  https://www.spoon.com/

3.  Fancy balsamic vinegar.  Saratoga Olive Oil Company, out of NY.  I love the Maple Balsamic and White Peach Balsamic.  https://saratogaoliveoil.com/

4.  Pears.  Yep, Harry and David, in Oregon.  The pears rock.  I didn’t send any this year but sure hope someone sends me some!  https://www.harryanddavid.com/

5.  Turkish Delight (sort of).  Liberty Orchards in Washington State makes an Americanized version of Turkish delight from apples and apricots that they call Aplets and Cotlets.  Usually our bro and sis in law send us a box around Christmas time each year.  Love it!  https://www.libertyorchards.com/

What are all y’all’s favorites?


----------



## silentg (Nov 27, 2020)

I have sent things from LLBean, Vermont Country Store and I’m looking at a citrus fruit catalog to see what I want to send. We have bought all immediate family gifts already, now looking at family and friends. Also sending gifts to some little nieces and nephews. Christmas will be here before I’m ready!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 27, 2020)

Sugar Bell Oranges from Florida.


Richard


----------



## AnnieBets (Nov 27, 2020)

Cuba cheese from Cuba, New York.


----------



## rboesl (Nov 28, 2020)

There's a couple of things that are uniquely Western New York:

1. Sponge Candy from Ko-Eds Candy is arguably the best. It comes in multiple chocolate coating flavors. Milk chocolate, orange chocolate, dark chocolate, and raspberry chocolate.

2. Weber's Horseradish Mustard. It has a unique hot yellow mustard flavor.

3. Sahlen's Smokehouse Hot Dogs with the natural casing. In my area if you're having a cookout the only hot dog to grill is Sahlen's.


----------



## nerodog (Nov 28, 2020)

I also like to order from Harbour Sweets, chocolates in Mass, LaTienda which specializes  in Spanish cuisine,  Stonewall  kitchen up in Maine.  I too like Vt Country store and Harry and David's.


----------



## DrQ (Nov 28, 2020)

It may be cliche, but there are those of us that like fruit cake and one of the best is Collin Street Bakery's World Famous DELUXE Fruitcake.


----------



## Patri (Nov 28, 2020)

heathpack said:


> Well I just did my a bunch on online shopping and realized I sent a lot of food gifts.  I’ve accumulated quite a few favorites over the years.  Thought it might be nice to have a thread for folks to refer to.  As in: add your favorite websites for shipping food gifts.
> 
> Heres mine:
> 1.  Chocolates.
> ...


Can I be on your list?


----------



## heathpack (Nov 28, 2020)

rboesl said:


> There's a couple of things that are uniquely Western New York:
> 
> 1. Sponge Candy from Ko-Eds Candy is arguably the best. It comes in multiple chocolate coating flavors. Milk chocolate, orange chocolate, dark chocolate, and raspberry chocolate.
> 
> ...



The natural casing dogs are not sold online!  Sadly.

What is sponge candy?  They look like mini butterfingers.


----------



## Brett (Nov 28, 2020)

I'll vote Chocolate

and Whitley's Peanuts


----------



## nerodog (Nov 28, 2020)

nerodog said:


> I also like to order from Harbour Sweets, chocolates in Mass, LaTienda which specializes  in Spanish cuisine,  Stonewall  kitchen up in Maine.  I too like Vt Country store and Harry and David's.


I also like to order Fl oranges from Hales and  I also enjoy Hickory  farms sausage. I've been looking for online as I find it easier for shipping within USA for gifts.


----------



## presley (Nov 28, 2020)

Timely thread as I was just surfing for food gifts last night. I usually buy stuff from Harry and David. There is a local place that makes gift baskets and delivers in town. I'm thinking of using them in the spirit of supporting local small business. I was also thinking about sending stuff from Godiva (my favorite chocolates), but I worry about chocolates melting in shipping or sitting on a porch.


----------



## amycurl (Nov 28, 2020)

I try to send local food gifts. Some vendors at our local farmer’s market have variety packs they will ship for us; sometimes, we’ve put together our own packs with stuff from a variety of vendors. A regional grocery store chain started doing these same kind of variety packs with local products, and they’ll ship as well. Items are everything from local salamis to roasted peanuts to chocolate to mustard to salsa.

I really like this because it is supporting local and the products are not from vendors easily accessed by the recipient. I would recommend checking if this is an option where you are.

Here’s the link to the grocery store box:









						Home - Lowes Foods
					

Our annual holiday Cheer Boxes full of sweets and treats from across the Carolinas are back and better than ever! In addition to our Cheer Boxes, we’ve added an additional gift box – The Spice Bazaar Deep South Spice Box.




					direct.lowesfoods.com
				




A lot of folks buy items from Dewey’s Bakery, a Moravian bakery that’s more than 100 years old. They have relationships with local nonprofits and in non-COVID years, the nonprofits staff numerous pop-up shops. This year, those shops have gone online, but the proceeds still get split between the local bakery and the nonprofit.









						Moravian Cookie Thins, Sugar Cake, Cookie Gifts | Dewey's Bakery
					

Dewey's Bakery has been crafting Moravian Cookie Thins, Sugar Cake and other treats in Winston-Salem, NC since 1930. We ship sweet baked goods nationwide. Find our cookies in grocery stores, or visit our local bakery in Winston-Salem.




					www.deweys.com
				






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ilene13 (Nov 28, 2020)

rboesl said:


> There's a couple of things that are uniquely Western New York:
> 
> 1. Sponge Candy from Ko-Eds Candy is arguably the best. It comes in multiple chocolate coating flavors. Milk chocolate, orange chocolate, dark chocolate, and raspberry chocolate.
> 
> ...


How about Bison dip, Ted’s hotdogs and Bocce Pizza.  I’m from WNY and I moved to Florida 5 years ago!


----------



## turkel (Nov 28, 2020)

I have never understood food gifts. I have never bought any but have received a few.

People have such varied tastes , and I know how picky I am with food, it’s just not on my gift giving list.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 28, 2020)

In the past we've given gifts of citrus fruits (grapefruits and oranges) and have also received them.  They are very much appreciated.  We started doing food gifts for some members of the family as we really didn't know what else they might need or use.

This year I sent an assortment of meats from Omaha Steaks to our daughter, son in law and their household.  Dh also sent Omaha Steaks to his brother, as he's done for several years.  I also sent pears from Harry and David to the daughter.  I had sent Henry and David gift packs, but she said the pears were the big hit from them, so decided to just do that.

Did a Harry and David gift pack for my bff and her daughter.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Nov 28, 2020)

Cougar Gold Cheese from Washington State University. It comes in a large can. We can’t get enough of it. My sister sends it to us every year and has started sending us two cans as our family has grown.


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 28, 2020)

Something that never penetrated my consciousness before, so I don't know if that means it's a new thing or not, are locally sourced charcuterie boards. Someone on Nextdoor posted a picture of the beautiful board she'd ordered the week before Thanksgiving. I went to look at the She's Board website and they were all sold out, but the spreads of cured meats, cheese, crackers, grapes and dried fruits looked terrific. I'm going to try to order a small board for a nearby friend for Christmas. When people started reporting She's Board was sold out, other folks popped up with several other local companies, so apparently charcuterie is all the rage this year.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 28, 2020)

ABDALLAH CHOCOLATES 

SINCE 1909 

WWW.ABDALLAHCANDIES.COM 

They have a promotion now of free shipping on orders of $39 and over.

Wonderful chocalates and truffles, have given as. Gifts several times.

They are in Burnsville, MN AND Apple Valley, MN


Richard


----------



## geekette (Nov 28, 2020)

We're boring.  Found Omaha Steaks years ago and stick with them.   Their offerings have expanded immensely, so we have favorites plus always something new to try.    We are more about keeping things easy than spending a lot of time branching out.  We the siblings rarely have been together at holidays over the decades, but, each of us knows that our households will be receiving a useful yummy gift.   I know better than to include any vegetable other than potato for my brother's box, and to increase the amount of burgers and hot dogs for the box to my sister.


----------



## Snazzylass (Nov 28, 2020)

turkel said:


> I have never understood food gifts. I have never bought any but have received a few.
> 
> People have such varied tastes , and I know how picky I am with food, it’s just not on my gift giving list.


Well, please, do share! What sort of gifts do you give? I'm always up for new ideas!

In recent years, I've found food gifts to be a good choice. I find them useful; a consumable, like a bottle of wine It's a nice way to let someone know that you are thinking of them, especially when I want to avoid promoting clutter, and really, so many people need absolutely nothing  On the other hand, we all eat!

I'll admit, I am a picky eater. So, when I receive something I would not eat, I pass it along or share 

I've shipped www.aglamesis.com which makes a lot better ice cream than Grater's IMHO. Have never gotten any complaints about that!


----------



## Snazzylass (Nov 28, 2020)

geekette said:


> We're boring.  Found Omaha Steaks years ago and stick with them.   Their offerings have expanded immensely, so we have favorites plus always something new to try.    We are more about keeping things easy than spending a lot of time branching out.  We the siblings rarely have been together at holidays over the decades, but, each of us knows that our households will be receiving a useful yummy gift.   I know better than to include any vegetable other than potato for my brother's box, and to increase the amount of burgers and hot dogs for the box to my sister.


I've ordered from Kansas City Steaks more recently. And, there's a place called Alpine Butcher that is on my radar.


----------



## rboesl (Nov 28, 2020)

heathpack said:


> The natural casing dogs are not sold online!  Sadly.
> 
> What is sponge candy?  They look like mini butterfingers.



The actual sponge candy, which is coated with varieties of chocolate, is a light crunchy candy that's cut into squares before dipping. I found a recipe online for it here: https://www.tasteofhome.com/article/sponge-candy-recipe/. It adds a molasses type flavor to the combination with chocolate. It's extremely popular here in the Buffalo, NY area. My favorite maker is Ko-Ed's Candy and they have a website where it can be ordered https://www.spongecandy.com/  My favorite chocolate coating is Orange Chocolate.


----------



## Carron (Nov 28, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> ABDALLAH CHOCOLATES
> 
> SINCE 1909
> 
> ...


Just placed an order, thanks for the post!


----------



## turkel (Nov 28, 2020)

I guess my family is an oddity. When X mas turned into a gift card exchange we siblings agreed to just stop. We all still give mom a gift and all the kids do a gift exchange by drawing a name (usually at Thanksgiving, not this year ).

We don’t tend to send gifts to relatives outside our immediate family. Spending time together is more important and fun then exchanging gifts.


----------



## Snazzylass (Nov 28, 2020)

turkel said:


> I guess my family is an oddity. When X mas turned into a gift card exchange we siblings agreed to just stop. We all still give mom a gift and all the kids do a gift exchange by drawing a name (usually at Thanksgiving, not this year ).
> 
> We don’t tend to send gifts to relatives outside our immediate family. Spending time together is more important and fun then exchanging gifts.


Perhaps you simply have the luxury of being nearby? I'm 1,700 miles from my loved ones. I make time to see them, and I also like to thank them and surprise them throughout the year. 
The Sibs haven't exchanged gifts for years, but we like to impulsively ship things in thoughtful ways from time to time. Same with my friends. Who doesn't enjoy getting an unexpected package?


----------



## Snazzylass (Nov 28, 2020)

rboesl said:


> The actual sponge candy, which is coated with varieties of chocolate, is a light crunchy candy that's cut into squares before dipping. I found a recipe online for it here: https://www.tasteofhome.com/article/sponge-candy-recipe/. It adds a molasses type flavor to the combination with chocolate. It's extremely popular here in the Buffalo, NY area. My favorite maker is Ko-Ed's Candy and they have a website where it can be ordered https://www.spongecandy.com/  My favorite chocolate coating is Orange Chocolate.


Wow! That is really interesting! Had not heard of this treat before


----------



## Glynda (Nov 28, 2020)

amycurl said:


> I try to send local food gifts. Some vendors at our local farmer’s market have variety packs they will ship for us; sometimes, we’ve put together our own packs with stuff from a variety of vendors. A regional grocery store chain started doing these same kind of variety packs with local products, and they’ll ship as well. Items are everything from local salamis to roasted peanuts to chocolate to mustard to salsa.
> 
> I really like this because it is supporting local and the products are not from vendors easily accessed by the recipient. I would recommend checking if this is an option where you are.
> 
> ...



We've lived in Winston-Salem twice over the years and Dewey's Bakery is my absolute favorite!  I've been sending their Moravian cookies (Ginger and Meyer lemon are my favorites) along with a Moravian Sugar Cake to friends and family for many years.


----------



## Glynda (Nov 29, 2020)

A new favorite of mine is the Celtic Sea Salt Caramel by Bequet Confections.


----------



## turkel (Nov 29, 2020)

Snazzylass said:


> Perhaps you simply have the luxury of being nearby? I'm 1,700 miles from my loved ones. I make time to see them, and I also like to thank them and surprise them throughout the year.
> The Sibs haven't exchanged gifts for years, but we like to impulsively ship things in thoughtful ways from time to time. Same with my friends. Who doesn't enjoy getting an unexpected package?


Once we return to SoCal, yes we are all in a driveable distance from each other. From San Diego to Long Beach.


----------



## Glynda (Nov 29, 2020)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Cougar Gold Cheese from Washington State University. It comes in a large can. We can’t get enough of it. My sister sends it to us every year and has started sending us two cans as our family has grown.



Is this a dip or a cheese to slice?


----------



## DrQ (Nov 29, 2020)

Just ran across this Top Tier list:
*The best gourmet gifts: From Italian olive oil to premium hot sauce, eight presents that foodies would love to find under the tree:*








						The best Black Friday deals for foodies
					

If you want to be a little more original this year, we've rounded up a list of eight gourmet gifts that will impress even the most discerning palate




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Limace (Nov 29, 2020)

Glynda said:


> Is this a dip or a cheese to slice?



It’s a round of pretty hard cheese-maybe similar to a sharp cheddar and Parmesan combo? My retired WSU campus pastor uncle would always bring it for thanksgiving-sigh. None this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdurette (Nov 29, 2020)

nerodog said:


> I also like to order from Harbour Sweets, chocolates in Mass, LaTienda which specializes  in Spanish cuisine,  Stonewall  kitchen up in Maine.  I too like Vt Country store and Harry and David's.



FYI - I stumbled across Stonewall Kitchen gift sets online today at Macy's.   Much cheaper than direct with Stonewall.   They offered 4 different ones.



			https://www.macys.com/shop/featured/stonewall-kitchen-home?cm_sp=shop_by_brand-_-Home-_-Stonewall%20Kitchen


----------



## Firepath (Nov 29, 2020)

See’s Chocolate of course but also Wolferman’s English muffins. Had a relative send them to us one year and thought it was a little strange but liked them so much I now send them myself and also order my own. I usually wait for free shipping.


----------



## mdurette (Nov 29, 2020)

I like receiving food gifts.....but nothing too varied.   Keep it simple, no flavored oils, salts, spices.   I wouldn't know what to do with them.....


I do like some of the items from williams sonoma.    They have pretzels and  ham/cheese croissants that I love.

I always send my brother fresh roasted cashews from a store about 45 minutes away (they are awesome and I make the drive that way just for them).   But, this summer I didn't have the time to go there and I send him a gift card for this place.   He states better than the ones I have been sending that he loved.   https://superiornutstore.com/nuts-dried-fruits.html?msclkid=265ceedf97b518f1adc4b11c78db10bf


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 29, 2020)

Cliff's Texas boyhood friend Chuck sends us two big Scray Cheese Gouda balls from Wisconsin. His wife Dawn was born in WI. It is a lot of cheese for just the two of us, so I give a ball to my parents. I've been stalling on ordering myself thinking they might send us a package.


----------



## mdurette (Nov 29, 2020)

Firepath said:


> See’s Chocolate of course but also Wolferman’s English muffins. Had a relative send them to us one year and thought it was a little strange but liked them so much I now send them myself and also order my own. I usually wait for free shipping.



I checked out the Wolferman's english muffins you mention.   My mother loves English muffins so this would be right up her ally.   Do these freeze well?     I noticed mostly sold in multiple packages....


----------



## nerodog (Nov 29, 2020)

mdurette said:


> I checked out the Wolferman's english muffins you mention.   My mother loves English muffins so this would be right up her ally.   Do these freeze well?     I noticed mostly sold in multiple packages....


I've had them too..very good...I eat them too fast to freeze!!! So I don't know...lol


----------



## nerodog (Nov 29, 2020)

heathpack said:


> Well I just did my a bunch on online shopping and realized I sent a lot of food gifts.  I’ve accumulated quite a few favorites over the years.  Thought it might be nice to have a thread for folks to refer to.  As in: add your favorite websites for shipping food gifts.
> 
> Heres mine:
> 1.  Chocolates.  A California classic.  No kidding, I just put in an $800 order.  All the relatives get Sees Candy every Christmas.  Ask @clifffaith what she thinks of See’s.  Plus of course a box of Scotchmallows for me and a box of Polar Bear Paws for Mr. H.  https://www.sees.com/
> ...


Love the Saratoga olive oils etc and plan to place an order!!!


----------



## Glynda (Nov 29, 2020)

AnnieBets said:


> Cuba cheese from Cuba, New York.



Which is your favorite?


----------



## Glynda (Nov 29, 2020)

Brett said:


> ...
> 
> 
> and Whitley's Peanuts



Better than Hubs'?


----------



## Glynda (Nov 29, 2020)

DrQ said:


> It may be cliche, but there are those of us that like fruit cake and one of the best is Collin Street Bakery's World Famous DELUXE Fruitcake.



I ordered one for mother. She needs nothing, wants nothing but I know she always has loved fruitcake!  Thanks.


----------



## Glynda (Nov 29, 2020)

nerodog said:


> I've had them too..very good...I eat them too fast to freeze!!! So I don't know...lol



That's what I am afraid of!


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 29, 2020)

Someone gave us peanut brittle from Durham Toffee last Christmas.  It was so good I ordered additional bags for myself.









						Durham Toffee | Toffee and Peanut Brittle Sweets and Gifts
					

We're a Durham, NC toffee company stirring up sweet gifts and inspiring connection. Durham Toffee specializes in artisan toffee and peanut brittle sweets, which make the perfect treat to share with friends and family, corporate gifting, or anyone who would enjoy local handmade gifts.




					durhamtoffee.com


----------



## wackymother (Nov 29, 2020)

I love the dried apricots and apricot gifts from B&R Farms. They're great if you like the tart California dried apricots (rather than the sweet Turkish kind, which are much less expensive). They were having a special sale, but I can't find the coupon right now! 





__





						Buy Dried Blenheim Apricots Online, Local Heritage Blenheim Apricots for Sale, Where to Buy Heirloom Blenheim Apricots | B&R Farms, California
					

We are a local Blenheim apricots farmers and distributors offering highest quality heirloom Blenheim apricots. Buy the most delicious, dried apricots, apricot spreads, chocolate covered apricots, purees, toppings and preserves online.




					www.brfarms.com
				




I also love Zabar's. They're having a 15 percent off $65 and up sale through tomorrow. Their coffee is the best, and of course their smoked fish and other treats are fantastic. They have a big selection of lovely gift boxes. Great for anyone who misses New York. 





__





						Zabars
					

SiteGenesis Zabars




					www.zabars.com
				




For fantastic pecans, the nuts at Sunnyland Farms are sooooo good, and 10 percent off orders of $150 till tomorrow: 









						georgia-pecans
					

Sunnyland Farms is a 3rd generation family owned business that has been dedicated to shipping ‘Only the Best’ since 1948.




					www.sunnylandfarms.com


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Nov 29, 2020)

Glynda said:


> Is this a dip or a cheese to slice?



Hard slicing cheese. Really sharp and tasty!


----------



## Brett (Nov 29, 2020)

Glynda said:


> Better than Hubs'?



yes  
disclosure:  I did accounting work for Whitley's Peanuts many years ago
made locally from local peanuts


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Nov 29, 2020)

I just sent my son-in-law Seattle Cider ( hard cider ) for his birthday. Good stuff.


----------



## chellej (Nov 29, 2020)

My DB likes to send food gifts.

One year it was a case of pomelos,  another year halibut cheeks, Another year pecans..candied, amaretto, and others,  Smoked and seasoned salts, Macademia nut ie from the right slice, its always interesting what his latest interest is because food follows.

This year I sent him a selection of mini cheesecakes.


----------



## Firepath (Nov 30, 2020)

mdurette said:


> I checked out the Wolferman's english muffins you mention.   My mother loves English muffins so this would be right up her ally.   Do these freeze well?     I noticed mostly sold in multiple packages....


I always freeze them as too many to eat at once.


----------



## geekette (Nov 30, 2020)

Snazzylass said:


> Perhaps you simply have the luxury of being nearby? I'm 1,700 miles from my loved ones. I make time to see them, and I also like to thank them and surprise them throughout the year.
> The Sibs haven't exchanged gifts for years, but we like to impulsively ship things in thoughtful ways from time to time. Same with my friends. Who doesn't enjoy getting an unexpected package?


Yeah, haven't been within 1000 miles of sibs since early 80s.  we never went gift card route, I don't know what stores are actually in their areas.    It's nice to be anticipating the big styrofoam box and know that Christmas dinner is covered, no matter how many or few in the house with me.


----------



## wackymother (Nov 30, 2020)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned kringles! Years ago I worked at a job where one of our clients would send kringles for special occasions. We were all thrilled by them. Before the lockdown, I saw them at Trader Joe's, and I almost bought one...but I didn't. But you can definitely get them shipped.


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 30, 2020)

wackymother said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned kringles! Years ago I worked at a job where one of our clients would send kringles for special occasions. We were all thrilled by them. Before the lockdown, I saw them at Trader Joe's, and I almost bought one...but I didn't. But you can definitely get them shipped.



What are kringles?


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 30, 2020)

Dewey's is sold out of most of the items I am interested in -- will try again towards the end of the week.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 30, 2020)

I'm lazy, I just send gift baskets from Costco online, been doing it a few years so all the addresses are stored in my account.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## wackymother (Nov 30, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> What are kringles?



A big filled pastry, with icing! Big in Wisconsin. Here's a place that makes them and ships them. I remember them very fondly, especially the pecan ones!

https://www.ohdanishbakery.com/ever...tm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign={campaign}&gclid=Cj0KCQiAzZL-BRDnARIsAPCJs72BZ7fQCZZZIN-LCzyWtTOyNeOX7nTW6DaAYk3sjuuzmywFA15_-UQaAkBUEALw_wcB


----------



## wackymother (Nov 30, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> I'm lazy, I just send gift baskets from Costco online, been doing it a few years so all the addresses are stored in my account.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



They have very nice fruit baskets, too! Excellent prices.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 30, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> What are kringles?


I'd never heard of them either.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 30, 2020)

There was a time when I recieved many gift baskets. The first one I remember was a Hickory Farm gift basket because it was the first. It was tasty. Another gift basket I remember was a large canister of pistachio nuts. It was messy. Omaha Steaks and King Crab legs were the best tasting. My favorite gift basket that I still get every year are hand made desserts made by a good friend. 

I give mostly cash in a card or a gift card. Every one liked the cash in a card. None were lost in the mail.

Bill


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 30, 2020)

I used to send my uncle Kermit a gift basket of candy from Kermit's Key Lime shop in Key West.  He got a kick out of that!  I personally have been using Omaha Steaks for years, but want to try these new places that ship New England lobster and Pacific King crab legs.


----------



## geekette (Nov 30, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I'd never heard of them either.


me neither


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 30, 2020)

wackymother said:


> A big filled pastry, with icing! Big in Wisconsin. Here's a place that makes them and ships them. I remember them very fondly, especially the pecan ones!
> 
> https://www.ohdanishbakery.com/ever...tm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign={campaign}&gclid=Cj0KCQiAzZL-BRDnARIsAPCJs72BZ7fQCZZZIN-LCzyWtTOyNeOX7nTW6DaAYk3sjuuzmywFA15_-UQaAkBUEALw_wcB



If those in a big flat white bags in the bread aisle at TJ's, I've had them with nut filling. They are terrific!  At $22, any idea how a single kringle is shipped? The gift packages are too pricey so I'd hope a single looks "gifty enough" when it arrives. I will make a note in my Christmas notebook for next year. Just spent $177 on three Moose Munch tins and a box of pears because Cornell got me looking at Harry & David even before they sent me a cyber Monday specials email.


----------



## wackymother (Nov 30, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> If those in a big flat white bags in the bread aisle at TJ's, I've had them with nut filling. They are terrific!  At $22, any idea how a single kringle is shipped? The gift packages are too pricey so I'd hope a single looks "gifty enough" when it arrives. I will make a note in my Christmas notebook for next year. Just spent $177 on three Moose Munch tins and a box of pears because Cornell got me looking at Harry & David even before they sent me a cyber Monday specials email.



From what I remember, just one makes a huge splash! They used to ship in a flat cardboard box like a sturdy pizza box. Is it $22 including shipping?


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 30, 2020)

wackymother said:


> From what I remember, just one makes a huge splash! They used to ship in a flat cardboard box like a sturdy pizza box. Is it $22 including shipping?



I would bet not, but didn't get that far since I'd already finished my four out-of-town gifts.


----------



## wackymother (Nov 30, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> I would bet not, but didn't get that far since I'd already finished my four out-of-town gifts.


I think the shipping is more. Next time I see them at Trader Joe's, I'm going for it!


----------



## mentalbreak (Nov 30, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> ABDALLAH CHOCOLATES
> 
> SINCE 1909
> 
> ...



Check back at Easter too. I grew up on their fruit pectin jelly beans. They are so good and ruined me on all other jelly beans.

They also make a spice flavor jelly bean assortment. One year the Easter bunny bought those by “mistake”.  My dad enjoyed them; rest of us were disappointed...


----------



## Glynda (Nov 30, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> Dewey's is sold out of most of the items I am interested in -- will try again towards the end of the week.



Really?  I order every year to have them sent to a friend. It usually gets there too soon so I wait until at least mid December.


----------



## DrQ (Dec 1, 2020)

Stopped by the Collin Street Bakery on our way home and bought a Cherry Fudge Pecan Cake:




Our Cherry Fudge Pecan Cakes are made using our specialty chocolate fudge batter, filled with crunchy pecans, ripe cherries, and chocolate fudge. Deliciously dense, this newest addition to our Texas Pecan Cake family is quickly becoming a customer favorite.​


----------



## amycurl (Dec 2, 2020)

> I love the dried apricots and apricot gifts from B&R Farms. They're great if you like the tart California dried apricots (rather than the sweet Turkish kind, which are much less expensive). They were having a special sale, but I can't find the coupon right now!



Where were you last Christmas? I searched EVERYWHERE for the Sunkist California Apricots, to no avail to put in my mother's stocking. I crowd-sourced through an extensive FB network. I eventually settled for the ones from Trader Joe's, which were more like the CA apricots than anything else. My mother never found ANY to put in my stocking. (This is a thing we do; just go with it.) Please send me the coupon code if you find it!!


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 2, 2020)

1. A spiral sliced ham from Honey Baked Ham... my SIL sends us one every year.
Tongue-In-Cheek...
2. A fruitcake (densest substance on Earth)... use as a doorstop or boat anchor.
.


----------



## wackymother (Dec 3, 2020)

amycurl said:


> Where were you last Christmas? I searched EVERYWHERE for the Sunkist California Apricots, to no avail to put in my mother's stocking. I crowd-sourced through an extensive FB network. I eventually settled for the ones from Trader Joe's, which were more like the CA apricots than anything else. My mother never found ANY to put in my stocking. (This is a thing we do; just go with it.) Please send me the coupon code if you find it!!


Ack! I'm so sorry. I've been buying these from Woot for years...they are so good! Get on the B&R mailing list and they send the codes periodically. I'll hunt for the recent one.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 3, 2020)

turkel said:


> I guess my family is an oddity. When X mas turned into a gift card exchange we siblings agreed to just stop. We all still give mom a gift and all the kids do a gift exchange by drawing a name (usually at Thanksgiving, not this year ).
> 
> We don’t tend to send gifts to relatives outside our immediate family. Spending time together is more important and fun then exchanging gifts.


We stopped gifts at Christmas for adults.  The grandkids get gifts from us and aunts and uncles.  We also decided that just giving gift cards or working from wish lists (with a limit for spend) was getting rather silly. 

Our gift of a Savior is enough for Christmas.  We love our family dinners as well.  Rick brings his homemade cherry mash candy, chocolate fudge, and butterscotch fudge.  Cherry mash by Rick is the best candy I have ever eaten, but our daughter also has the recipe and makes it annually, so it's no longer just a Rick thing.  He already made it for Thanksgiving.  Our granddaughter, who is 3.5 years old, ate pretty much the entire plate of fudge on her own.  She was unable to reach the counter, but she kept asking for more, so Grandpa gave her more.

He brought the candy on our trip here to Orlando, and it's in the refrigerator, and Bella saw the fudge, so there is no hiding the fudge candy from that girl.  She will eat his allotment pretty much by herself this trip.  She has such a sweet tooth, like her grandma.  I haven't eaten any of it.  I have to maintain that weight loss.  Nothing tastes good enough to slip back to an unhealthy weight.


----------



## turkel (Dec 3, 2020)

My sister is the baker in our family. Every year she makes us cinnamon bread and English toffee, plus a few other items .
The English toffee we call Christmas Crack it is delicious and addictive. A once a year treat.

My sister actually takes the week before Christmas off each year to cook. I imagine this year will be very different since her and DBIL have been isolating since last March. DBIL lost 70% of his heart function from the flu the year prior to Covid so their fear level is high. I haven’t seen them since last XMas. I hope DBIL will be first in line for the vaccine so they can start living again.


----------



## wackymother (Dec 3, 2020)

amycurl said:


> Where were you last Christmas? I searched EVERYWHERE for the Sunkist California Apricots, to no avail to put in my mother's stocking. I crowd-sourced through an extensive FB network. I eventually settled for the ones from Trader Joe's, which were more like the CA apricots than anything else. My mother never found ANY to put in my stocking. (This is a thing we do; just go with it.) Please send me the coupon code if you find it!!



Amycurl, did you get my message? Not sure if it went to private messages properly.


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 3, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> .  We love our family dinners as well.  Rick brings his homemade cherry mash candy, chocolate fudge, and butterscotch fudge.  Cherry mash by Rick is the best candy I have ever eaten, but our daughter also has the recipe and makes it annually, so it's no longer just a Rick thing.  He already made it for Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Serina (Dec 27, 2020)

We like to send Lou Malnatis Chicago Pizza and Garrett Popcorn. Yum! We love giving and getting food gifts. Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## cissy (Dec 27, 2020)

River Street Sweets from Savannah.


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 27, 2020)

Serina said:


> We like to send Lou Malnatis Chicago Pizza and Garrett Popcorn. Yum! We love giving and getting food gifts. Keep the ideas coming!



This time every year I have to tell myself we have too many other sweets to also order Garrett popcorn. Best caramel and nuts popcorn ever!


----------



## nerodog (Dec 27, 2020)

cissy said:


> River Street Sweets from Savannah.


And I like Savanah  candy kitchen  as well.


----------



## Theiggy (Dec 27, 2020)

Like others have mentioned, I gifted Omaha Steaks to my stepfather. I know he’s a big meat eater. He just called to thank me again. Food gift definitely work when you know the person well. 

My hubs also received a bottle of wine from someone at work from Dreaming Tree wines which is Dave Matthews Vineyard. I’m a huge Dave Matthews fan so I was very excited! I haven’t opened it yet to try though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdurette (Dec 27, 2020)

My SIL gifted us a "meat box" from Butcher Block this year.    It was an assortment or Organic chicken breast, pork loin chops, filets, sirloin tips, hamburger and bacon.    I just moved some from the freezer to fridge to thaw, I will report back how it all was.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 27, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> Something that never penetrated my consciousness before, so I don't know if that means it's a new thing or not, are locally sourced charcuterie boards. Someone on Nextdoor posted a picture of the beautiful board she'd ordered the week before Thanksgiving. I went to look at the She's Board website and they were all sold out, but the spreads of cured meats, cheese, crackers, grapes and dried fruits looked terrific. I'm going to try to order a small board for a nearby friend for Christmas. When people started reporting She's Board was sold out, other folks popped up with several other local companies, so apparently charcuterie is all the rage this year.


I received a beautiful charcuterie board  from the Amana colonies as well as sausage, cheese, a ham, and bacon


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 27, 2020)

My mother’s maiden name was Urbani, ancestors from a far northern region of Italy.  My cousin sent her father a gift basket from Urbani Truffles, an importer from Italy


----------



## northwoodsgal (Dec 28, 2020)

Here's another very good kringle option:









						The Best Kringle in North America - Uncle Mike's Bake Shoppe
					

Uncle Mike's Bake Shoppe is wisconsin's award winning bakery. We make kringle and other bakery items fresh daily in Green Bay, WI and ship across the country.




					unclemikesbakeshoppe.com


----------



## mdurette (Jan 1, 2021)

mdurette said:


> My SIL gifted us a "meat box" from Butcher Block this year.    It was an assortment or Organic chicken breast, pork loin chops, filets, sirloin tips, hamburger and bacon.    I just moved some from the freezer to fridge to thaw, I will report back how it all was.



Reporting back:   All has been tasty so far, hamburger was a bit rubbery though.....   

But, I would not purchase for myself just because of poor packaging.    Thank goodness when I took put all the chicken, pork and hamburger out to thaw I threw it all in a large bowl.    Every single package leaked and I ended up with about 3 inches of mixed meat juice and I had to deal with rinsing and repackaging everything.   That kind of stuff grosses me out.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 2, 2021)

mdurette said:


> Reporting back:   All has been tasty so far, hamburger was a bit rubbery though.....
> 
> But, I would not purchase for myself just because of poor packaging.    Thank goodness when I took put all the chicken, pork and hamburger out to thaw I threw it all in a large bowl.    Every single package leaked and I ended up with about 3 inches of mixed meat juice and I had to deal with rinsing and repackaging everything.   That kind of stuff grosses me out.



Ugh! Butcher Box sends me a lot of ads...that kind of packaging would horrify me. You should call the company and tell them about the issue. 

In contrast, I sometimes buy from D'Artagnan and the packaging is fantastic. Everything arrives in a very well-insulated box with a ton of ice packs and everything is tightly shrink-wrapped. This past summer we ended up using one of the boxes as a cooler when we got groceries--it lasted all summer and we ended up sending one of our kids off with supplies in it, since the box would be disposable. D'Artagnan's products are very good, too!


----------



## Serina (Jan 2, 2021)

Snazzylass said:


> Well, please, do share! What sort of gifts do you give? I'm always up for new ideas!
> 
> In recent years, I've found food gifts to be a good choice. I find them useful; a consumable, like a bottle of wine It's a nice way to let someone know that you are thinking of them, especially when I want to avoid promoting clutter, and really, so many people need absolutely nothing  On the other hand, we all eat!
> 
> ...




Ahhh...the great debate in Cincinnati. Which ice cream is better...Aglamesis or Graeters. Lol!   
I agree, Aglamesis is excellent. They also make (and ship) fabulous homemade chocolates. Their mini assorted truffles as well as box of assorted chocolates are a favorite gift giving item. (The holidays aren’t complete unless we get some for ourselves too).


----------



## heathpack (Jan 2, 2021)

I just sent my cycling coach wine from a favorite vineyard:  https://www.stolofamilyvineyards.com/

They make a killer Sav Blanc which it looks like you have to be a member to get.

But for their other wines, they have some great specials going on r now.


----------



## Glynda (Jan 2, 2021)

I got my mother the Collin Street Bakery fruit cake and she said it is dry and she’s going to pour some sort of wine or liquor over it.  I didn’t think it was dry. A friend always sends us Bissinger chocolates. Funny thing happened this year. We got a box from Bissinger’s with 35 boxers of chocolates, around $1400.00 worth. They sent her whole order to us instead of a box to us and the rest to her to distribute in FL. Took them four days to issue a pick up at our house to return to Bissinger’s. They were to have sent her another order but doubt that it got to her in time for Christmas.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 2, 2021)

@Glynda, that’s a lotta candy.  I don’t feel so over the top with my giant Sees order now!


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 2, 2021)

wackymother said:


> Ugh! Butcher Box sends me a lot of ads...that kind of packaging would horrify me. You should call the company and tell them about the issue.
> 
> In contrast, I sometimes buy from D'Artagnan and the packaging is fantastic. Everything arrives in a very well-insulated box with a ton of ice packs and everything is tightly shrink-wrapped. This past summer we ended up using one of the boxes as a cooler when we got groceries--it lasted all summer and we ended up sending one of our kids off with supplies in it, since the box would be disposable. D'Artagnan's products are very good, too!


Butcher Box is not the same as Butcher Block.  I am a long time customer of Butcher Box and they have the best packaging and still lots of dry ice left in the packaging when they arrive.  Butcher Box is fabulous.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 2, 2021)

This year I shipped 1 lb boxes of salt water taffy from Marini's, on the Santa Cruz boardwalk.  Marini's has been family favorite for years, going back to when DW was a girl.  

I think it might become a tradition, it was so well received.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 3, 2021)

A Neiman Marcus fruitcake.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 3, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> Butcher Box is not the same as Butcher Block.  I am a long time customer of Butcher Box and they have the best packaging and still lots of dry ice left in the packaging when they arrive.  Butcher Box is fabulous.



Thanks for pointing this out - my original post did say butcher block.....but indeed I received Butcher Box.    The shipping packaging was fine, it was the packaging of the meat itself that leaked when thawed.


----------



## Glynda (Jan 3, 2021)

heathpack said:


> @Glynda, that’s a lotta candy.  I don’t feel so over the top with my giant Sees order now!


 Personally, I’d have preferred See’s but she loves Bissingers.  Her husband is a dentist and she manages her mother’s horse ranch where several trainers live and train Olympic hopefuls each winter. A large animal vet also works out of there and they have other properties with tenants. So I get that they have lots of people to give to.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 3, 2021)

mdurette said:


> Thanks for pointing this out - my original post did say butcher block.....but indeed I received Butcher Box.    The shipping packaging was fine, it was the packaging of the meat itself that leaked when thawed.


Did you call them? I'd be interested in their response. Any company can have a problem or make a mistake...but their customer service can make it better.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 3, 2021)

mdurette said:


> Thanks for pointing this out - my original post did say butcher block.....but indeed I received Butcher Box.    The shipping packaging was fine, it was the packaging of the meat itself that leaked when thawed.


I wonder if they were careless because the increased demand around the holidays.  We get ours overnight ground from California.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 3, 2021)

Normally we send Harry and David tower with pears. This year we tried Costco gift boxes. Apparently they are quite bountiful as I didn't spend any more than prior years but we received many positive responses. Did a mass order of 10 of the same. I now have everyone's address in our Costco account so will likely use this option in the future.  The Harry and David system is quirky and requires coupons to get same price as Costco; it usually takes me an entire afternoon to get the orders placed


----------



## 1st Class (Jan 3, 2021)

Love the irony in this!   A dentist sends out boxes of candy ...



Glynda said:


> Personally, I’d have preferred See’s but she loves Bissingers.  Her husband is a dentist and she manages her mother’s horse ranch where several trainers live and train Olympic hopefuls each winter. A large animal vet also works out of there and they have other properties with tenants. So I get that they have lots of people to give to.


----------



## Glynda (Jan 3, 2021)

1st Class said:


> Love the irony in this!  A dentist send out boxes of candy ...



 It is. I suspect more went to staff and business associates. But one thing about Bissinger is that their boxes contain only one layer of candy. Boxes are not bigger either.  I’m not complaining.  I don’t need the extra calories and though I prefer See’s, Bissinger’s is really good too.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 4, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Normally we send Harry and David tower with pears. This year we tried Costco gift boxes. Apparently they are quite bountiful as I didn't spend any more than prior years but we received many positive responses. Did a mass order of 10 of the same. I now have everyone's address in our Costco account so will likely use this option in the future.  The Harry and David system is quirky and requires coupons to get same price as Costco; it usually takes me an entire afternoon to get the orders placed




The Costco gift boxes are very nice! I usually send them to clients in December...not this year.


----------



## Serina (Jan 5, 2021)

I’ve never sent Costco gift baskets. Which ones would you recommend?


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 12, 2021)

Bumping for 2021


----------



## wackymother (Dec 12, 2021)

Serina said:


> I’ve never sent Costco gift baskets. Which ones would you recommend?


I sent a couple this year! I like the ones from the Fruit Company.


----------



## wackymother (Dec 12, 2021)

Also bought pecans from Sunnyland Farms. The Junior Halves. So good.


----------



## JudyH (Dec 12, 2021)

Enstroms Chocolate Almond Toffee. Made in Colorado Springs. Our stockbroker sends it to us every year. 
I grew up with See’s candy. Mom would hide it and I would search the house. We always and still do get a sample and when you are a little kid that is a Big Deal. I still think they are the best and I can list all my favorites.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 12, 2021)

We did the Omaha steaks again this year for our older daughter and Steve's brother.  We also send pear to our older daughter.  I sent another Henry & David gift basket to my best friend in Florida.  We also ordered truffles from Swiss Colony, but those were a gift to us.


----------



## rboesl (Dec 12, 2021)

We've sent a Western New York favorite, sponge candy, several times from Ko-Ed Candy. Ko-Ed is Buffalo favorite that's been around a long time. You can get the sponge candy in milk chocolate, dark chocolate, orange chocolate, and raspberry chocolate.




__





						Ko-Ed Candies Chocolate a South Buffalo Tradition
					

Shop online or visit KoEd Candies in South Buffalo for traditional chocolate favorites,  and Western New York’s favorite Sponge Candy!




					koedcandies.com


----------



## joestein (Dec 12, 2021)

I have never understood the idea of food gifts.  It is 50% shipping costs.

I live near Delicious Orchards.  Which has a huge mail order business.  Great bakery items as well as many other things.

They ship 1 1/2 dozen cookies for $24.  Depending on where they are going it could be an extra $10 - $15.     

Meanwhile I can buy a dozen of their choc chip cookies (which are amazing) at their store for $6.  That is $9 worth of cookies for $24.   Maybe $35 - $40 depending on where in the US you are shipping it.


----------



## heathpack (Dec 12, 2021)

joestein said:


> I have never understood the idea of food gifts.  It is 50% shipping costs.
> 
> I live near Delicious Orchards.  Which has a huge mail order business.  Great bakery items as well as many other things.
> 
> ...



So what’s your alternative if you want to give a food gift for someone who doesn’t live local to you?

Just send a random geegaw that they have to find a place for in their home, or something they will throw away in a year.  I personally like receiving food gifts.  I have plenty of “stuff” and really don’t want any more.  A food gift though- enjoy it and then it’s gone.  Perfect.


----------



## mdurette (Dec 13, 2021)

joestein said:


> I have never understood the idea of food gifts.  It is 50% shipping costs.




I will agree on some level, since I like to get the most out of my pennies.    But, I send (and like to receive) food gifts.   As healthpack said food gifts tend to be consumed/used/enjoyed vs another sweater in the closet or a do-hickey on the shelf.    For gifts, I don't mind spending more (even if it means shipping) to send something that they enjoy.    Most adults I know have everything the "need" 

Last year I ended up giving my mother and sister in law (same house) a 6 months subscription for flowers, wine, fruit and cheese from Harry & David.  It was not cheap and I will admit I overspent because I had no idea what to get them.    The first couple months they sent me pics of the flowers, but then I never heard anything from them again, I hope they continued to send them the itesm.

This year, I was a bit smarter and did for my mother, I just sent the 12 month flower bulb option.  Each month she will get flower builbs to grow inside, in a particular pot that comes with the first order.  I ordered it on cyber monday and found a 20% off coupon online.    Still pricy, but my mom likes this type of thing.

Tomorrow, I will drive about 45 minutes away to a small town sugar house that has the best cashews.   It is the only thing my brother who lives across the country asks for, so I will add some to the box I will ship to him.


----------



## joestein (Dec 13, 2021)

heathpack said:


> So what’s your alternative if you want to give a food gift for someone who doesn’t live local to you?
> 
> Just send a random geegaw that they have to find a place for in their home, or something they will throw away in a year.  I personally like receiving food gifts.  I have plenty of “stuff” and really don’t want any more.  A food gift though- enjoy it and then it’s gone.  Perfect.


I just dont send gifts of food.  I very rarely send gifts.  When I do - it is a check.

I get gifts for my kids and my SIL nieces.   If I see my sister's kids - who are grown - I might get them something.  But that is about it.    The only sibling I get together with is my SIL.    We dont exchange gifts anymore.  We stopped a few years ago.

Joe


----------



## Glynda (Dec 13, 2021)

I too like food gifts. I send Dewey's Bakery ginger and Myer lemon Moravian Cookies and a Moravian sugar cake twice a year to a friend. Last year someone mentioned Collin Street Bakery fruit cake on here and I got one for my mother. It was really good and not like the yucky fruit cakes of my childhood. Sending to my mother again so I can eat some!  Sending flowers from Bouqs to several friends and family. I also like to send Bequet Celtic Sea Salt caramel.


----------



## Snazzylass (Dec 14, 2021)

joestein said:


> I just dont send gifts of food.  I very rarely send gifts.  When I do - it is a check.
> 
> I get gifts for my kids and my SIL nieces.   If I see my sister's kids - who are grown - I might get them something.  But that is about it.    The only sibling I get together with is my SIL.    We dont exchange gifts anymore.  We stopped a few years ago.
> 
> Joe


LOL!! $$ is a good gift...for kids and those who need it. At least one of my kids definitely does not need my $$. OK, both are just fine. Still, we are far away and it's fun to receive a package.

My kids are big on my Christmas cookies. I'm sort of known for them. But you are right! I had a laugh last year at the USPS as it was more to ship them than to purchase the little boxes and ingredients. Still, they were a big hit! My parents loved them, too! 

This year, I'll still do cookies for my kids, but I shipped cocoa bombs to my mom and dad. They are lightweight, so inexpensive to ship. They were fun to make and turned out really well! And, obviously gluten-free though not dairy-free.

I just sent these magnetic clips women can add to their necklaces to my sis. I love these! I bought them for every gal I know. It's fun and thoughtful and everyone can use them. Maybe that's the best gift?


----------



## joestein (Dec 14, 2021)

Snazzylass said:


> LOL!! $$ is a good gift...for kids and those who need it. At least one of my kids definitely does not need my $$. OK, both are just fine. Still, we are far away and it's fun to receive a package.
> 
> My kids are big on my Christmas cookies. I'm sort of known for them. But you are right! I had a laugh last year at the USPS as it was more to ship them than to purchase the little boxes and ingredients. Still, they were a big hit! My parents loved them, too!
> 
> ...



I just want to put it out there that I am also close with my oldest brother - but he has a rescue dog who has issues and can't be around other people, so while he is alive - He doesn't really travel.    Once every year or two - we go visit him at his summer home in Asheville, NC.

I do 4 other sibilings....two I speak to occassionally, one I havent spoken to in 20 years and another one I never met.


----------

